

Goal: %100 Free Time - ZanderEarth32
http://tortillasinbed.com/post/26229642463/free-time-is-my-goal

======
delluminatus
The author wants:

 _time that isn’t owned by someone or something else beyond my control_

Depending on how you look at it, no time is ever beyond your control (except
arguably something like incarceration).

If you don't want to work one day, you don't have to work. What's that, you
have a full-time job? You still don't have to work.

I think the real issue is that, if you have a full-time job, not working if
you don't want to can have undesirable consequences. But I think these
consequences are often overstated, or rather avoided to a degree that is not
in line with their actual effects.

 _I also choose to keep my commitments and responsibilities low._

I'm not sure what to think about this either. Part of me says, good on you if
you can manage it. But then, there is a difference between an external
commitment and an internal commitment. You can have "commitments" as an
employee or employer or boyfriend or husband, but unless you let these
commitments decide your actions, you aren't really committed. I don't know if
that makes sense.

Who has more time under his own control: the man who chooses to go to work to
develop software every day because he finds it to be an efficient use of his
time to acquire money, or the man who struggles to make a living wage off
passive income because he's attached to a misdirected notion of "free time"?

------
naner
I used to feel the same way, and now I feel that sentiment is pretty naive.

In our culture in the US responsibility is typically associated with
adulthood. The more of it you have the more "grown up" you are. And you've
probably heard phrases like: _A boy becomes a man when a man is needed._

And there is a good reason for that. I've come to find that responsibility is
essential for self-actualization as well as maturity. There is no success in
relationships, in business, or in life without responsibility. By definition
if you have no responsibilities, if nobody relies on you, then you don't
matter. If you disappeared nothing would change and nobody would notice.

Also responsibility is found to be very psychologically rewarding. This part
of the reason why people love having children and doing volunteer work. Being
selfless is intrinsically fulfilling.

\--

Now I share in the sentiment that there isn't much value in being responsible
for stupid crap like paying bills or creating TPS reports. But being able to
choose your responsibilities (a noble goal) is not the same as avoiding
responsibilities (immature and selfish).

~~~
ZanderEarth32
Author here. I realize I might have appeared 'immature' in my aversion to
responsibility, but my natural fear of it comes from experience. Mainly from
witnessing my dad be driven into the ground by responsibility by his business,
his family and obligations. The same has happened to friends who have saddled
themselves with so much, and so young. Kids, cars, houses, etc. None of these
people are happy, and that is where my fear stems from.

To clarify, I am mainly looking to avoid responsibilities that can be easily
avoided. I do still have responsibilities though. I work, have a steady
relationship, a pet, friends and family, etc. so, so far I am doing well in
avoiding unneeded responsibility, but still enjoy the small amount that I do
have but am not looking to add any at this time.

------
tluyben2
I think a lot of people have the idea that it would be great to be 'so rich'
to have 100% free time. I haven't met many people who could handle that
though. People need structure, pressure, responsibility. It's easy to misread
this blog post as written by someone who is very young and naive. I don't
think that was the idea, it just reads like that.

~~~
ZanderEarth32
I understand that it does seem naive and misguided, especially since I often
found myself bored when younger and free of responsibility. I'm realizing that
I was trying to tackle too many points with this post, and none were delivered
well. I wanted to emphasize the importance of reducing your responsibilities
so that you still have free time. I also wanted to make note of the negative
perception of having free time. Like its a symptom of failure or lack of
success.

Thanks for the comment and reading.

~~~
tluyben2
> I also wanted to make note of the negative perception of having free time

Yes I agree with you there. I'm not sure if it's something mostly American
because only my American friends have that; if you say you took time off they
look at you like you are slacker. Even asking what you did in the weekend; if
you say 'nothing' it is met with quite a lot of negativity.

~~~
ZanderEarth32
> if you say 'nothing' it is met with quite a lot of negativity

Exactly. Because, in reality when you say 'nothing', you really didn't do
'nothing'. But if you didn't do anything substantial or productive then it's
almost shameful to say what you really did.

Also, to your initial comment, my thinking behind the post had nothing to do
with money with regard to being 'so rich' I wouldn't need to work. Enough
money to maintain the small amount of responsibilities I have taken on, and to
enjoy myself is all that is needed. Nothing more.

~~~
tluyben2
Yes, that's what I meant with my previous comment :) I don't think you meant
it quite that naive; it just reads like that!

